# Who would like to critique a headless horse?



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

No comment....


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol did someone send these to you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, this is a bit...different. Any particular reason he's headless? lol

I really like his shoulder, first off. His back is a nice length and he appears fairly level. His withers are fairly prominent, but he looks TB to me (could be wrong about that, but that's what I see), so if he is, that's not really surprising. His hocks seem set kind of high to me in some pics, but nice and low in others, so I can't really comment on his hind legs other than to say that they're nice and straight. I like his front legs, although it looks like me might be a touch over at the knee. His pasterns aren't overly long and have a decent slope to them. His neck is really difficult to judge since it's cut off in most of the pics, but from that second to the last pic (bottom left), it looks to be a decent length, just needs some muscle, and it appears to be set on rather nicely. I could be wrong, but he looks a bit pigeon-breasted to me.

Overall, I see a good-looking horse without too much wrong and the things that are "wrong" are relatively minor.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

This mare will be 3 this spring so could definitely still do some growing/filling out. She is a warmblood from mostly Westphalian lines although she does have some TB (which explains the prominent withers). She will likely be put in the Oldenburg book though.

Thanks for the critique Drafty! 

I have photos of the horse with the head  I just wanted to see the if the critiques were different with and without the head which (to me) kind of throws the body of for some reason. I'll post those pics in a bit. Its weird...I know...lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL! Sorry for calling that pretty mare a HE in my critique! You didn't say, so I just assumed.  I guess 'cuz I have a gelding, all horses are gelding to me unless otherwise stated. ;-)


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

No problem...She'll live..haha. Kay..here are some pics with her head. I _really_ like this mare's body confo to be honest...especially for her age. But for some reason her head just throws me off...I might be completely imagining things and have studied it too hard. Let me know what you think? Maybe it is too small? Not long enough? IDK...hehe...I could just be nuts


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Her head does seem a bit...short for her body. It looks like it belongs on a stock horse, not a warmblood, to be quite honest. The pic where she's looking at the camera, she looks almost mulish (sorry!). Do you have any summer pics of her? I know Aires' head looks COMPLETELY different from summer to winter and looks like it belongs on a different horse all-together in the winter. lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Her head doesnt look like it belongs to her! Shes cute nonetheless though


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Her head does seem a bit...short for her body. It looks like it belongs on a stock horse, not a warmblood, to be quite honest. The pic where she's looking at the camera, she looks almost mulish (sorry!). Do you have any summer pics of her? I know Aires' head looks COMPLETELY different from summer to winter and looks like it belongs on a different horse all-together in the winter. lol


It does,huh? It doesn't really strike me as a typical warmblood head (like my avatar Oldenburg Sequel's head...looks like a good warmblood head to me). And I agree...her face does kind of give off a mulish feel. *Sigh* I was kind of hoping it was just me..lol. I don't have summer pics,but I do have some from a couple months ago that I will post. Her head is really the only thing that bothers me...which I know isn't obviously the most important confo part...it just seems to throw everything else off to me:wink:
Other than that she is a great mare...good lines,good confo,excellent personality. Its just that head:shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

At least her head isn't freakishly large, like my Aires' head is. ;-)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks young and you indicate she is. She is a bit light on bone and her neck seems to be set a bit low and is a bit ewe like.. or maybe it is just a bit of a pencil neck due to her youth. She has a nice shoulder and a good hind leg. Slightly lower hocks and knees would be nice. Her back is a bit long and the coupling is Thoroughbred and not the best. 

However, she is young young young.. and as she fills out with maturity a lot of this (except the light bone and placement of hocks and knees) will change. 

Her head is fine. She is a bit hammer headed but this is part of her neck conformation. 

The head of the horse never bothered me. It was what was between the ears that counts..


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

a few more head pics from the last few months


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Confo aside.. I actually like her head. She'll grow into it if you're worried.. especially as she gets more neck muscle and learns to carry herself.

And I bet she looks different come spring/summer!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with her head. It is just plain bay. Get some chalk and put a white stripe down her face and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Elana said:


> There is nothing wrong with her head. It is just plain bay. Get some chalk and put a white stripe down her face and you will see what I mean.


Maybe that is what it is! All my others have at least a star. She has zero white markings..lol.

Thanks for the critiques everyone!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

More like this?


----------

